# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Show prep diuretics

## BIG TEXAN

Ok..last week just did water depletion and sodium depletion....used some OTC diuretics. Was able to get ahold of a few Lasix....yes I know they're dangerous and searched for the past 4 hours on here and no one seems to give advice on it. Debating using them....not sure was just wondering if anyone had any input on the matter...besides not using them or that they're dangerous...those bases are well covered. LOL Those that know me know that I'm not gonna just use something to use it without being educated...well that's why I'm asking.

----------


## FireGuy

When is your show?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Nov 8th. I just did one on Nov 1st and this is my last show for the season.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sorry...I'm just days out from my show. I did one on the 1st and now another on the 8th. I look good, still holding a bit of water which is to be expected....all week long been carb depleting, drinking 2-3 gallons of water a day, than no water fri, just sip or so before pre-judging, etc....I used OTC diuretics last week for my show and did well. Just today a friend gave me some lasix if I wanted to use it...just looking into it to see if and how it can be done without going flat, etc.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Good luck or your Show Tex give us pic on Narks site when ur done

----------


## TTexas

How many mg is your lasix?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

20mg per tab...have 3 on hand if I want to even use them.....not sure just yet will wait and see how my OTC does first.

----------


## TTexas

Well I guess that is a bit late to try to get this question answered! Sorry bro. Let us know how it all turned out and if you ended up taking the lasix

----------


## BIG TEXAN

YEs I took the Lasix with no problems what so ever...now onto better things....I placed 2nd in heavyweight. Great way to end the season.

----------

